# Behind the Nib - Installment 4



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2008)

The fourth installment of "Behind the Nib" is in the Library.  This issue deals with really</u> filling your converter to the brim.  Comments and/or suggestions for future topics are welcomed.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks again for this series Lou.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Lou, another fantastic edition![]


----------



## johncrane (Apr 25, 2008)

All very valuable information many thanks too you Lou![^]


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Lou, since i got the fountain pen bug i need all the help i can get.


----------

